# Pillar bedding an Encore?



## J Gilbert (Jul 26, 2009)

I saw a thread on another forum awhile back about an accurized TC Encore, and one of the mods that was claimed to help the most was pillar bedding the forend.  The more I thought about this, the more sense it made, since the pressure can be different between the front and back screws and can also vary depending on the rest and where on the forend it is placed.  I was wondering if anyone had done this or even thought about it before, I'm considering having a smith try it if I can find one in my area that will.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jul 26, 2009)

I use to pillar bed all my forends, then I went with the stratton bar hanger.


----------



## CAL (Jul 26, 2009)

I did my 204 Ruger barrel and that was the point when it begin to tighten up the groups.A little trigger work and a .001 oversize hinge pin and it was good to go.
I used a tiny piece of stainless tubing glass bedded into the forearm for the screws to go thru to attach the forearm,this is all.It makes for the same pressure on both screws.It takes a little rigging to do but not really much to it.


----------



## J Gilbert (Jul 26, 2009)

killitgrillit said:


> I use to pillar bed all my forends, then I went with the stratton bar hanger.



Any idea what size hanger bar would be needed for a Pro Hunter 300 Win Mag barrel?  This looks like the best option for what I'm hoping to achieve.  Also, how much of the inner part of the forearm do you have to remove?


----------



## poolman67 (Aug 6, 2009)

bedding a barrel. I don't think so. Barrels should be free floating, the action get bedded. On encore get lock pin to replace factory pin. Make sure that there are no high spots in forearm that contacts barrel. Good info at eabco.com


----------

